
Nimporter 1.0 released (seamlessly import Nim code from Python) - kbd
https://www.reddit.com/r/nim/comments/fz7x3e/nimporter_v100_is_out/
======
treeform
Nim is the ultimate glue language. JS, python, c, c++, obj-c, even glsl...
It's cool.

~~~
ianandrich
I want to second this sentiment. Wow.

------
amelius
How about the other way around, e.g. importing stuff like NumPy and SciPy or
PyTorch from Nim? Is that possible?

~~~
mlinksva
Haven't tried but [https://github.com/yglukhov/nimpy#calling-python-from-
nim](https://github.com/yglukhov/nimpy#calling-python-from-nim)

------
DangitBobby
I can't wait to give this a try!

